# on(kin)



## Gavril

Terveppä,

Poiminto lehden mielipidekirjoituksesta:



> Vaikka sopimus ei suoraan velvoita kumpaakaan osapuolta antamaan tai vastaanottamaan apua ja joukkoja, on sen viesti luettavissa. Suomi haluaa lähestyä Natoa ja tarpeen mukaan seisoo Naton rinnalla. Isäntämaasopimus on(kin) kuin troijan hevonen, jonka sisälle on kätketty tuleva sopimus Suomen natojäsenyydestä.



Suljemerkit näyttäisivät tarkoittavan, että _kin_-päätteeseen liittyy jonkinlainen (vaikka pieni) vivahde-ero tässä lauseessa. Millainen ero tämä on?

Hyvää elokuun loppua


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Kin-pääte tuntuu varsin vähämerkitykselliseltä tässä yhteydessä. Minulle se lähinnä ilmaisee yllättyneisyyttä: kaikkien yllätykseksi isäntämaasopimus paljastuu eräänlaiseksi Troijan hevoseksi.


----------



## Määränpää

Luulisin, että kirjoittaja tarkoittaa suluilla sitä, että joillekin asia on yllätys, toisille (hänelle) ei.


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos. Epäilen, etten koskaan tule olemaan täysin perillä näistä -_han_/-_pa_/-_kin_-tapaisista päätteistä.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Kiitos. Epäilen, etten koskaan tule olemaan täysin perillä näistä -_han_/-_pa_/-_kin_-tapaisista päätteistä.


Älä sure. Ei moni syntyperäinen suomalainenkaan ole niistä oikein perillä.


----------

